# DI Help



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi all  has anyone experienced iui via donor 

my HB just found out he has testicualr failure so di is the next route

Im apprehensive about this anyone been here !!!!!

lou x


----------



## moss (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Sorry to hear you news about dh. We are in the same boat as you.  We are going private because of the lack of donors and then trying IUI. 
If you want to chat then just PM me. Remember your not on own. 

Sarah


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi ladies,

I have a few links to threads that maybe of interest in answering and Donor queries, firstly this particular forum here our donor eggs and sperm thread;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

Theres a nice thread going at the moment that you would be most welcome to join;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=79924.225

With regards to IUI the girls here will help you with any questions and support;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82476.210

Good luck with your journies Cx


----------



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Sarah 
 

Thanks for the response. We found out yesterday after a failed Pesa and then failed testicualr biopsy . We have been private for the past nine months and at last we finally know that the only route now is donor.

My dh has been great and fully supports me going for this option. Im really scared that things will just keep turning out to be bad news for us, between us we have had so much heartache we could write best selling novels !

Its so hard to try and stay positive I rang three clinics today one had a one year wait the other two are 3 months so our next appointment is 20th March to look at DIUI.

This whole infertility rollercoaster is very hard to cope with but I dont know about you but I am determined to try everything. I feel so very isolated  from everything so it would be great to have a buddy who is the same as me !!!

Lou xx


----------



## moss (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Lou

I have sent you a message


Sarah


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I had four goes at DIUI if I can help in any way please get in touch xxx


----------



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

hi yes that would be great if you have any advice etc 

Thanks Loux


----------



## fairylight (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi there I also had four goes and am just about thinking about trying again after a longish (five month) recovery gap.  I am doing it without partner so different circs.  Went to London Women'sClinic privately and am now thinking about IVF or trying again one more time - maybe going abroad. It's a tough one ... x


----------



## SarW (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Lou,

If I can be any help then just feel free to PM me. There's a lovely group of girls on the donor sperm thread if you fancy popping over there. They're a great bunch for helping answering any questions. 

DH & I only started out on this road in November so are fairly new to it all ourselves. 
You are right with it being such a rollercoaster ride. 

Which clinic have you decided to go with? 

Love
Sarah
X


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Lou,

We had DIUI three times.  Our first time did not work, however our next 2 attempts did.  We had to go private as our area does not offer DIUI on the NHS.  As the other ladies have said if there is anything you want to know, please feel free to PM me.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi thanks for your message your baby girl is absolutely stunning she is sooooo cute lucky you I bet you love her to bits !!!!

does she look like you  I hope you dont mind me asking you questions but did you have a lap and dye test before your treatment.

I am 28 29 in june and need a lap and dye then we too are going to private clinic on tuesday to book on list for donor sperm. do you know what the sucess rate is as there are real mixed messages about the rates. does age have a big factor to play ?

could you give me any advice on what the actual proceedure involves did you have drugs ? where you advised .

sorry so many questions but its great to get the chance to speak to someone who has been there. we have decided not to tell anyone or any child how about you ?

look forward to hearing from you 

Thanks Lou xx


----------

